# Your favorite game so far...?



## simonfedrik (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi to all
Here is your thread where you can write the name of the game you like most.So this way we can have a list of all great games and can compare it later..
here is mine,,,

Call of duty 4


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Dirt 2, with GRID a close second, followed by the original DIRT...I see a theme in my gaming.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am still loving Rock Band and Guitar Hero..... and patiently waiting for Bioshock and Portal to come out with new versions.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Rock Band 2!!!


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Is this our favorite game of all time or just our favorite game this year?

One of my favorite games of All-Time is - Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past

Favorite game this year? Batman - Arkham Asylum


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Bio-Shock was one of the best games I have ever played. The visuals and story were so good my wife and kids would watch me play and feel like they were watching a movie.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Zelda is mine.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

For me:

PCs - Civilization, SimCity, Railroad Tycoon.
XboX - Rock Band

For my daughter:

XboX - Halo series, Left 4 Dead.


----------



## BillyT2008 (Mar 26, 2008)

I think I'd say Dark Age of Camelot followed closely by Everquest 2 and then World of Warcraft.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

Half-Life


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

That's a tough one! Its a split between Zelda and Metroid.... Ok, I'll go with Zelda. No, wait, its Metroid - playing it right now...picked up the trilogy to play them all yet again. But, I've played over 1K MarioKart on Wii PLUS all the fun the family played on N64 Kart.

No, its got to be Zelda. NES, SNES (Yes, LtTP is great..), N64, Wii. Wait, but I REALLY like Metroid Prime... But, I'm playing Wii tonight with other DBSTALKers...

Crap! Almost forgot about all those hours of Doom and Quake I put in... :nono2:

No, its...  sorry, can't pick...


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

In terms of the most hours spent playing, first place is Master of Orion and second place goes to Civilization. I had more time to play back then....

Best game play would be Elder Scrolls: Oblivion with the Balder Gate series in second place.

The next must buy game is Dragon Age: Origins by Bioware. It will be available Nov 3. The only question is - PC or PS3 version.
http://dragonage.bioware.com/game/


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

Battlestations: Midway

Battlestations: Pacific, the sequel which I so eagerly anticipated for a year, was a disappointment. The graphics and variety of units were vastly upgraded, but the gameplay lacked the 'fun' factor that BS:M had.


----------



## Viper56 (Dec 28, 2008)

Halo...Halo2...halo3...and well portal


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

My all time favorite is Drakes Fortune (PS3),

But I have hundreds of hours invested in Genji Days of the Blade and Dark Kingdom as well.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I really enjoy the Call of Duty games. I can't wait till November 10th!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Halo series
Call of Duty 4 & Modern Warfare 2
Gears or War 1 & 2
Need for Speed: Most Wanted


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

SNAFU


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

Combat on the Atari.:lol:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Nintendo ds:
Jewel Quest
Peggle Dual Shot
Zelda Phantom Hourglass
PuzzleQuest Challenge of the Warlords

Nintendo 64:
Donkey Kong 64
Banjo Kazooie
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
Legend of Zelda Majorca Mask
Conkers Bad Fur Day

Old PC game:
Zork


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Gears of war 2


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

All time I put months and months into Diablo2, had multiple Clvl99's and almost quit going to school just to play the stupid game. :lol:

Currently COD4 has several days of play time built up and COD6 will be a blast. I also have many many hours on a free game called Subspace or Continuum, there are various game types but they all involve flying a ship around a map with dozens of other people killing or reaching certain goals.

Some of my favorite old school games 10+ yrs old are the Alien Trilogy on PS1 and The original Doom PC or PS1.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

my wife and I just got a PS3 (our bedroom DVD player died, so why not replace it with a new bluray player that just HAPPENS to play games as well )

I only have two games, but I thoroughly enjoy them. *Uncharted: Drake's Fortune* and *Uncharted 2: Among Thieves*.

Amazing games, Uncharted was good, but Uncharted 2 (so far) is 10x better! I just enjoy that it appears to be A LOT longer than the first one.


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

If we are talking about all-time, then I'd definitely have to say the whole Myst series. I love solving the puzzles and the graphics/sound made for a great total experience.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Recently I've been playing:

PS3: Infamous
PC: Prototype
Wii: Tiger Woods 10


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Single Player:
Gears of War (co-op), Gears of War 2 (co-op), Halo Series, Saints Row/Saints Row 2 (co-op), Crackdown (co-op), Test Drive Unlimited (cool cheap game that had all the roads on Oahu, HI GPS mapped...very fun to play), PGR Series, Forza Series

Multiplayer:
Battlefield 2, Halo Series, COD4, Half Life 2: DM, Team Fortress 2


----------



## NeonJediKnight (Feb 26, 2009)

The games I list are for consoles and handhelds I've had experience with.

Atari 2600:

Very tough, but it would have to be a tie between, Pitfall, Pitfall II, Spiderfighter, River Raid, and Demon Attack. But Demon Attack would have to be my absolute favorite for this system.

NES:

Double Dragon II, Maniac Mansion and Super Mario Bros. III

SNES:

Final Fantasy II/IV, Final Fantasy III/VI, Chrono Trigger, Super Metroid and Super Mario World

Gameboy:

Metroid II

PS1:

Final Fantasy Antholgy(Final Fantasy V), Need For Speed, Need For Speed II, Need For Speed III: Hot Pursuit, Need For Speed: High Stakes, Final Fantasy VII, and Final Fantasy IX.

PS2:

NFL 2k4, Final Fantasy XII, and Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit 2, God of War, and God of War II.

PS3:

Nothing particular as of yet, I bought a 160GB earlier this year, only rent games, and haven't played very many. But four that stand out most so far would have to be, Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga(kind of lackluster but funny), Call of Duty: Modern Warfare(anxiously awaiting the sequel) and [Prototype]. But it looks like I'll have to add God of War 3 and Final Fantasy XIII to the list, when those two are released. I just still need to get my PS3 set-up for online play, but can't think of a router that would be suitable(will need wired but hope the cables reach from my comp to my living room, it'll be a stretch), and the firewall part of my security software on my comp won't give me troubles.

Of all the forums I've been on that have favorites threads, it has been hard for me to mention just one single thing.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Final Fantasy (XIII is the ONLY reason I bought a PS3), Zelda, and Dragon Quest/Warrior.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

All time favorite
Leisure Suit Larry :lol::lol::lol:

Actually, probably Wizardry for the PC.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Currently, my faves are "nostalgiac"

New Super Mario Bros Wii - amazing how fresh & fun a revamp of a 20+ yr old 2D platformer can be. And proper multiplayer...finally! And it has true old school Mario difficulty - prepare for the giant grin this game can give to occasionally be interrupted by profanity spewing from it. 

Metroid Prime Trilogy - kinda odd that a couple of Gamecube titles can be called some of the best looking games on the Wii right now, but this is a killer game & a smokin' bargain. The 2 Prime titles from GC, now in 16x9 w/ some graphical updates along w/ Prime 3 that hit the Wii in 2007. All on 1 Wii disc w/ some great fan service packaging for $50.

All 3 have Prime 3's excellently implemented Wiimote/nunchuck controls - Prime 1&2 in 4x3 w/ the GC controller seems so archaic now. W/ new controls you can actually run & aim in different directions - try _that_ on the old GC versions!!


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

Sackchamp56 said:


> Gears of war 2


well that was until I played Uncharted 2. Best game ever.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I have Dragon Age: Origin for the PS3 now. It is a lot of fun and well worth the time and money, but I think Elder Scrolls: Oblivion is still a better game.


----------



## gameguru1360 (Dec 7, 2009)

xbox360:
COD MW2, GOW2, L4D2, L4D1, Halo ODST, GRAW2, Rainbow Six Vegas 2


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Love any of the Zeldas. Also Mario Kart Wii online. Online is a whole new game.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

jwebb1970 said:


> Currently, my faves are "nostalgiac"
> All 3 have Prime 3's excellently implemented Wiimote/nunchuck controls - Prime 1&2 in 4x3 w/ the GC controller seems so archaic now. W/ new controls you can actually run & aim in different directions - try _that_ on the old GC versions!!


Actually, the GC versions were in progressive 16x9. You just needed the component cables and enable it (pressing the B button when turning on the GC)


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

neomaine said:


> Actually, the GC versions were in progressive 16x9. You just needed the component cables and enable it (pressing the B button when turning on the GC)


P-scan? Yes - as were many GC titles. However, the image sent out was still 4:3. Playing this on a GC or Wii meant either pillarboxed or stretched images on a widescreen display. I had MP1 - it was pillarboxed or , if you set your display to FULL, stretched when played on a Wii set to 16x9. In game cinematics were letterboxed, regualr gameplay was in 4:3.

For MP Trilogy, Retro went back & re-rendered the 1st 2 games in actual 16x9 to match MP3. NO pillarbox or stretched image now - and a hair more stuff on screen than before. Also added some newer lighting FX to 1 & 3, brushed up some visual details here & there, and ever so slightly decreased the difficulty of one paritcularly brutal area in MP2 (but not by much!).

http://wii.ign.com/articles/956/956473p1.html

This IGN report shows the visual differences between GC & Wii versions.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If games released JUST this year, Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

jwebb1970 said:


> P-scan? Yes - as were many GC titles. However, the image sent out was still 4:3. Playing this on a GC or Wii meant either pillarboxed or stretched images on a widescreen display. I had MP1 - it was pillarboxed or , if you set your display to FULL, stretched when played on a Wii set to 16x9. In game cinematics were letterboxed, regualr gameplay was in 4:3.
> 
> For MP Trilogy, Retro went back & re-rendered the 1st 2 games in actual 16x9 to match MP3. NO pillarbox or stretched image now - and a hair more stuff on screen than before. Also added some newer lighting FX to 1 & 3, brushed up some visual details here & there, and ever so slightly decreased the difficulty of one paritcularly brutal area in MP2 (but not by much!).
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Thought for sure there was an option in the MP1/2 that offered widescreen for game play. It still seemed a little pillarboxed/letterboxed but it made the effort on my widescreen TV in 1:1 pixel mode. Unfortunely I traded in my GC copies to pay for the trilogy.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

neomaine said:


> Hmmm. Thought for sure there was an option in the MP1/2 that offered widescreen for game play. It still seemed a little pillarboxed/letterboxed but it made the effort on my widescreen TV in 1:1 pixel mode. Unfortunely I traded in my GC copies to pay for the trilogy.


Depending on the display used, you could get close - but nowhere near what the "true 16x9" Trilogy versions get you. It's also pretty amazing to see how well the graphics in 1&2 have held up - still some of the best looking stuff on the Wii.

Overall, I find the Trilogy vastly superior. WHile MP1 & 2 were some of GCs best releases, they both controlled like tanks. MP3 was a revelation, control-wise, when I first played it - nice to have that option in the revamped previous installments.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

:grin: Absolutley agree. The Trilogy is a blast...

Now, to get this back on topic (even though I've responded once already..):

Thinking back, playing Dungeon on a DEC PDP 11/70. The weekends (at school) we spent playing were some of the best. Only had the VT100 and used the Decwriter to print out our ASCII-art greenbar maps. (May actually have it at home still. Was wicked proud of that map. Kept track of all rooms, treasures, and what points were needed for each level.)

For those of you saying, "WTF was that?", its what went on to be become Zork on the PC.

(Ever kill the thief?  )


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have the source code for that....


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

By far the best game i have ever played. Super mario for the NES was second. Super Wario.Wii is the best i have played in a few years. SOFII multiplayer.


----------

